# medicated the wrong sheep. Argh  LOL



## alsea1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I noted one of the sheep limping pretty good so decided to treat with hoof med.  Got em penned up and grabbed the one I thought needed it.  Turns out I did the wrong one.
Have to try again tomorow


----------

